
Patent Troll Sells Licenses For In-App Buy Buttons, Then Tries To Explain Itself - armored
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/17/patent-troll-sells-licenses-for-in-app-buy-buttons-then-tries-to-explain-itself/
======
benologist
Heh Armor Games got one of those today and they don't even _use_ in-game
purchases, they got Lodsysed just for having a free version of one of their
games!

